# Chris brackett shooting known pro.



## rts08 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just seen where Chris brackett is going to shoot known pro. I don't dislike him I've watched his shows. Just seems like people are giving him alot of hype cus he is a professional hunter. I'm sure he is a very good shot. IMO But I don't think Somone should jump into the ring with pros just because there a professional hunter. Should have to prove your yourself some. And he is shooting elite did he not just do somthing with Martin or someone not long ago.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

He finished 68th out of 71 shooters.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Because of his paid contract status he felt he had to shoot in a pro class. I am not 100% convinced of that and I think ASA would have probably worked with him if he chose to shoot a lower class at least until he gets his feet wet.

But with that said - I listened to the BowJunky podcast with him the other day. He is pretty excited for tourney archery, he shot OPA last year in the sponsors category and loved it. He practiced by shooting indoor 3D most of the winter in central Illinois, and he was really excited to shoot some ASA this year and is planning to dedicate the summer to it.

I personally am not sure what to think of him - I imagine his TV "character" is a bit different than real life, the only slight issue I had was him claiming he was going to go into that class and do this or that etc.....I thought it slighted the proven pros that were there, but then again its what he does. I don't think he meant anything overtly negative about it and was just pumping up his fan base.

I don't care for his TV shows, again its not my style really, but I wish him the best. I hope he does well, and through his show he converts more hunters into the target side to stay accurate and in their skills all year long. I know they were doing a bunch of filming at Texas for his show so that in and of itself is a bonus.

I hope he sticks with it..... best of luck to him.


----------



## GHTiger (Feb 25, 2015)

Whether you like Chris or not he's exactly the kind of person we need shooting tournament archery. Chris is loud and opinionated and this causes people to love him or hate him. Either way, people will check in and follow him to see him fail or succeed. The sport needs more attention and if Chris can bring positive exposure to the sport then more power to him. His podcast on bow junky was pretty good the other day. I hope he sticks with it. He is a good hunter and great with trick shots but shooting known pro isn't a joke. It's probably the most competitive group in all of ASA.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

GHTiger said:


> Whether you like Chris or not he's exactly the kind of person we need shooting tournament archery. Chris is loud and opinionated and this causes people to love him or hate him. Either way, people will check in and follow him to see him fail or succeed. The sport needs more attention and if Chris can bring positive exposure to the sport then more power to him. His podcast on bow junky was pretty good the other day. I hope he sticks with it. He is a good hunter and great with trick shots but shooting known pro isn't a joke. It's probably the most competitive group in all of ASA.


I totally disagree. The way he has run his mouth belittles how hard and talented the archers are that compete at the highest level. I feel confident when I say world class archers and the game we all play have nothing in common with "professional wrestling" which is very similar to Brackett's "persona".

Our game does not _need _Brackett! Brackett is doing nothing more than using the ASA and pro archers to garner more air time and customers for himself. Being loud mouthed and an ignorant BS'er doesn't get you any points in competition archery and THAT is Brackett's game. I have $500 that says I, at the ripe old age of 54, can set Brackett down on any Known distance course, at any distance, any where, at any time with either target or hunting bow using moveable or fixed pins! _I_ unlike a certain someone am not talking BS!

I say this the following for all the Pro archers out there that have put so much effort and into being a skilled tournament archer. Brackett's alligator mouth is way, way ahead of his hummingbird butt! But his fans have no idea..........


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

RickT said:


> He finished 68th out of 71 shooters.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

most of the so-called bowhunting pro`s in archery don`t shoot that well, chris bracket will hurt his image because he is just an average archery shot,most of the so-called pro archery bowhunters just run their mouths a lot. but have you ever seen Randy Elmer shoot archery even thou Randy is gett`n older , Randy has world class archery skills hunting and in target archery too. so their are a couple of bowhunter pros that can shoot well,maybe 10 % ? ,most of us average archers can shoot as well if not better than these so-called pro bowhunters.heck my son could out shoot most of them.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Is this the same guy that got canned from Mathews and whined about it on FaceBook?


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> I totally disagree. The way he has run his mouth belittles how hard and talented the archers are that compete at the highest level. I feel confident when I say world class archers and the game we all play have nothing in common with "professional wrestling" which is very similar to Brackett's "persona".
> 
> Our game does not _need _Brackett! Brackett is doing nothing more than using the ASA and pro archers to garner more air time and customers for himself. Being loud mouthed and an ignorant BS'er doesn't get you any points in competition archery and THAT is Brackett's game. I have $500 that says I, at the ripe old age of 54, can set Brackett down on any Known distance course, at any distance, any where, at any time with either target or hunting bow using moveable or fixed pins! _I_ unlike a certain someone am not talking BS!
> 
> I say this the following for all the Pro archers out there that have put so much effort and into being a skilled tournament archer. Brackett's alligator mouth is way, way ahead of his hummingbird butt! But his fans have no idea..........


Nailed it 
I think most decent shots on here would give him a run for his money 
At an ASA shoot brackett is not even middle of the pack if you put all the classes together 
He was 68 out of 71 in known pro
But out of all the archers there he wouldn't beat half of them head to head 

He is me if I went pro lol


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

48archer said:


> Is this the same guy that got canned from Mathews and whined about it on FaceBook?


No, I think that was wells


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Kstigall said:


> I totally disagree. The way he has run his mouth belittles how hard and talented the archers are that compete at the highest level. I feel confident when I say world class archers and the game we all play have nothing in common with "professional wrestling" which is very similar to Brackett's "persona".
> 
> Our game does not _need _Brackett! Brackett is doing nothing more than using the ASA and pro archers to garner more air time and customers for himself. Being loud mouthed and an ignorant BS'er doesn't get you any points in competition archery and THAT is Brackett's game. I have $500 that says I, at the ripe old age of 54, can set Brackett down on any Known distance course, at any distance, any where, at any time with either target or hunting bow using moveable or fixed pins! _I_ unlike a certain someone am not talking BS!
> 
> I say this the following for all the Pro archers out there that have put so much effort and into being a skilled tournament archer. Brackett's alligator mouth is way, way ahead of his hummingbird butt! But his fans have no idea..........


Pretty much sums that up! And that's coming from a fantastic shooter who HAS DONE a lot in competitive archery & ArcheryTalk!


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Supermag1 said:


> No, I think that was wells


You are rite, I don't watch any hunting shows, I cant remember who is who.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Kstigall said:


> I totally disagree. The way he has run his mouth belittles how hard and talented the archers are that compete at the highest level. I feel confident when I say world class archers and the game we all play have nothing in common with "professional wrestling" which is very similar to Brackett's "persona".
> 
> Our game does not _need _Brackett! Brackett is doing nothing more than using the ASA and pro archers to garner more air time and customers for himself. Being loud mouthed and an ignorant BS'er doesn't get you any points in competition archery and THAT is Brackett's game. I have $500 that says I, at the ripe old age of 54, can set Brackett down on any Known distance course, at any distance, any where, at any time with either target or hunting bow using moveable or fixed pins! _I_ unlike a certain someone am not talking BS!
> 
> I say this the following for all the Pro archers out there that have put so much effort and into being a skilled tournament archer. Brackett's alligator mouth is way, way ahead of his hummingbird butt! But his fans have no idea..........


X2 > plus I want to add $1000.00/ "$500.00 a piece"> that my son and/or Kstigall will both kick Brackett`s butt "bring the cash upfront"


----------



## Redthecanuck (Jan 8, 2017)

I am not a big fan of his, but at least he has the balls to try it, and wants to improve. Gotta give nothing but respect for that. Losers are those who don't try, not those who try and fail. 

It seems a lot of "professional" Hunters wouldn't have done it because it would ruin their image. Yet you see them shooting "3D" all the time on their social media accounts. 

He gave it a shot, and that alone is worth respect.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Redthecanuck said:


> I am not a big fan of his, but at least he has the balls to try it, and wants to improve. Gotta give nothing but respect for that. Losers are those who don't try, not those who try and fail.
> 
> It seems a lot of "professional" Hunters wouldn't have done it because it would ruin their image. Yet you see them shooting "3D" all the time on their social media accounts.
> 
> He gave it a shot, and that alone is worth respect.


The real problem is all the pure nonsense he spewed before the tournament. He talked more like a goofy teenager than an adult. In my opinion, he was very _disrespectful_ to all the Pro and even non-pro archers that have worked very hard to attain a level of archery skill that is beyond his ability to even comprehend. Track down some of his facebook videos he made before the tournament and you'll hear him talking about "possibly setting a record". He blamed his poor performance on teh second day on his sponsors (Winner Choice) string/cables stretching in the heat........it was about 75 degrees that day!

He shot that tournament merely for "attention" but he likely believed he would do very well. He had about as much of a chance of success as me pitching in the majors!!!

If he really believe he's the cat's meow with a bow then he should register for the OPA tournament in the Expert class.........I registered in Senior Expert.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> The real problem is all the pure nonsense he spewed before the tournament. He talked more like a goofy teenager than an adult. In my opinion, he was very _disrespectful_ to all the Pro and even non-pro archers that have worked very hard to attain a level of archery skill that is beyond his ability to even comprehend. Track down some of his facebook videos he made before the tournament and you'll hear him talking about "possibly setting a record". He blamed his poor performance on teh second day on his sponsors (Winner Choice) string/cables stretching in the heat........it was about 75 degrees that day!
> 
> He shot that tournament merely for "attention" but he likely believed he would do very well. He had about as much of a chance of success as me pitching in the majors!!!
> 
> If he really believe he's the cat's meow with a bow then he should register for the OPA tournament in the Expert class.........I registered in Senior Expert.


Yep.... shut your mouth, take it seriously, shoot in a class you belong in, be humble, be willing to learn. Earn some respect.

I can't believe he acted the way he did and then was somehow surprised so many people where rooting for him to fail 

And it was a huge failure 

**Analogy warning**

He walked into the bar, asked to fight the baddest guy there, then got his ass whooped by 67 people and came out the other side happy to be the 68th toughest guy in that bar


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Kstigall said:


> The real problem is all the pure nonsense he spewed before the tournament. He talked more like a goofy teenager than an adult. In my opinion, he was very _disrespectful_ to all the Pro and even non-pro archers that have worked very hard to attain a level of archery skill that is beyond his ability to even comprehend. Track down some of his facebook videos he made before the tournament and you'll hear him talking about "possibly setting a record". He blamed his poor performance on teh second day on his sponsors (Winner Choice) string/cables stretching in the heat........it was about 75 degrees that day!
> 
> He shot that tournament merely for "attention" but he likely believed he would do very well. He had about as much of a chance of success as me pitching in the majors!!!
> 
> If he really believe he's the cat's meow with a bow then he should register for the OPA tournament in the Expert class.........I registered in Senior Expert.


You should listen to the BJ podcast they did with him... it really gets bizarre at about the 60 min mark.


----------



## Mungdungus (Feb 20, 2017)

Kstigall said:


> I totally disagree. The way he has run his mouth belittles how hard and talented the archers are that compete at the highest level. I feel confident when I say world class archers and the game we all play have nothing in common with "professional wrestling" which is very similar to Brackett's "persona".
> 
> Our game does not _need _Brackett! Brackett is doing nothing more than using the ASA and pro archers to garner more air time and customers for himself. Being loud mouthed and an ignorant BS'er doesn't get you any points in competition archery and THAT is Brackett's game. I have $500 that says I, at the ripe old age of 54, can set Brackett down on any Known distance course, at any distance, any where, at any time with either target or hunting bow using moveable or fixed pins! _I_ unlike a certain someone am not talking BS!
> 
> I say this the following for all the Pro archers out there that have put so much effort and into being a skilled tournament archer. Brackett's alligator mouth is way, way ahead of his hummingbird butt! But his fans have no idea..........


Cosign, 100%


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Chris Brackett? Never heard of her. lain:


----------



## GaryFor (May 6, 2016)

Alright, the guy talks big about himself... he thinks he's good and he say it... I really don't think he was trying to disrespect the pros, he just brags about himself... lets see if he can back it up... so far he's shot one tournament and finished by the bottom in a format he's not used to?? so what... let him shoot in a dozen or so, and if he's still finishing close to the bottom, bash away... but if he starts finishing in the top 10 or so... give him the respect he's due...


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

GaryFor said:


> Alright, the guy talks big about himself... he thinks he's good and he say it... I really don't think he was trying to disrespect the pros, he just brags about himself... lets see if he can back it up... so far he's shot one tournament and finished by the bottom in a format he's not used to?? so what... let him shoot in a dozen or so, and if he's still finishing close to the bottom, bash away... but if he starts finishing in the top 10 or so... give him the respect he's due...


 
He's use to it, he shoots 3D league every week. He didn't shoot well end of story 

I shoot 3-4 shoots a year and have 0 archery leagues close to me. Yet I can go to an ASA with little practice outside of 12 yards in my basement and shoot Around even in K45. It's as simple as finding a spot and hitting that spot. There is nothing unfamiliar about that 
No one has to wait and see if he can back up his big talk....he already didn't


----------



## doughboy181 (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, he stepped his game up at the Augusta, Ga Pro/Am this past week. Finished 56th out of 64....... But, he has been oddly silent since the event. Not sure if he had "equipment issues" again.


----------



## Yale (May 26, 2010)

I listened to the bowjunky podcast, looked at his videos on facebook, I don't get the channel that carries his hunting show. I am trying to find what he did to be disrespectful. 

What I did find was a guy that, as a rodeo cowboy would say, has a "radical, positive mental attitude". He was tied with Jesse Broadwater after the first round in Appling, that is good company.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

doughboy181 said:


> Well, he stepped his game up at the Augusta, Ga Pro/Am this past week. Finished 56th out of 64....... But, he has been oddly silent since the event. Not sure if he had "equipment issues" again.





Yale said:


> I listened to the bowjunky podcast, looked at his videos on facebook, I don't get the channel that carries his hunting show. I am trying to find what he did to be disrespectful.
> 
> What I did find was a guy that, as a rodeo cowboy would say, has a "radical, positive mental attitude". He was tied with Jesse Broadwater after the first round in Appling, that is good company.


There is one big difference. Jesse B. bears down on the 12 while The Showman hopes to hit a 10. Jesse B. didn't have it going anywhere near "typical" for him while Brackett is thrilled with his score.

There are MANY amateur ASA archers that can shoot the Known Pro course and consistently hit even or better. But few would have more than a very slim chance to make the top 6 with a great amount of luck, i.e. hitting a bunch of 12's by chance. Relying on luck to put up a competitive score doesn't cut it in the Pro classes or in the better amateur classes. NOT trying to brag but I would expect to be above even on a Known Pro course if all I did was play it safe. I would also NOT expect to be nothing more than an "also ran" by playing it safe.

I don't think Brackett is trying to do anything more than to use the ASA for attention.


----------



## Mathew Lyman (Feb 25, 2017)

I believe Chris said something to the effect of " go ahead and stick a deer in the guts if that's all the shot you can get and recover the stiff in the a.m." . 1st they don't want to learn to judge distance out to 40 or 50 yards and deal with the trajectory of the arrow, next.... its OK to cut up a deer's intestines for a slow death as long as you get to put the notch on your bow. Yes, I see the trend clearly.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> Chris Brackett? Never heard of her. lain:


Martin paid him a goodly sum to promote their bows after they were bought out.

I don't think he helped much.


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

I talked to Chris for about 30 minutes in Augusta ASA. He's a good guy. Very approachable. My son wanted to meet him, and he stopped talking with an adult to make conversation with my son. I believe Chris is a great guy. I also believe you should get to know somebody before you pass judgment on them. Archery, especially 3d archery are very should accept when a tv archer brings more publicity to the sport. I'm a supporter of archery! And the growth of archery needs people like Chris. I respect the fact that he has found a way to make a living doing what he love s. The majority of archery would starve trying to do that.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hopefully he can plug some 3D on the show.


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

He has a crew following him around. So I bet he does. ASA was televised back when Pennzoil was the sponsor. I believe late 90's


----------



## GHTiger (Feb 25, 2015)

My son and I ran into Chris at a restaurant Saturday night. I have to admit he was much different in person than I had him pegged based off of his television shows and interviews. It is clear the guy loves the sport and wants to see it grow. He mentioned several times about how talented the archers were and that they needed to be paid more in line with other sports. I don't know if his documentary will help grow the sport at the end of the day but at least he is trying. I love the 3D game and would love to see it become mainstream tv one day. Thank goodness for bowjunky because right now no one else seems to cover archery related events.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

sagecreek said:


> Hopefully he can plug some 3D on the show.


This would be great for the sport and for the ones that can't make it to the shoots


----------



## jimb2 (Aug 27, 2016)

He shot pretty well the last tournament, hope he continues to shoot. He could bring a lot of hunters into the sport that haven't considered it before.


----------

